

Scrambled Eggs and Serifs - Tomte
http://www.frerejones.com/blog/scrambled-eggs-and-serifs/

======
ggchappell
This problem isn't unique to fonts.

I used to joke to my students that the hardest part of programming is coming
up with names -- for variables, functions, classes, modules, packages, etc. I
still tell them that, but now I'm relatively serious about it. ("Relatively",
because I don't know that it's the _hardest_ part, but it certainly is hard.)

~~~
civilian
"there are two hard things in computer science: cache invalidation, naming
things, and off-by-one errors"

But you're totally right. I was watching my friend code last night, we both
have the same # of years experience, and I was like "what does that function
name even mean? How about 'FindNeighbors' instead of 'CheckNeighbors' ". I'm
sure I do the same thing in my own code.

If you still teach, do you ever have your students do code review on
eachother's code?

~~~
ggchappell
> If you still teach, do you ever have your students do code review on
> eachother's code?

Yes, I teach. No I haven't done that. But it's a great idea. I'll think about
it.

<ggchappell proceeds to think about it>

~~~
civilian
In the more hardcore-about-code-review job I had, the code reviewer was as
responsible for bugs / broken stuff that came out as the person who wrote the
code. And in that job we didn't just read the code briefly, you'd load up the
branch and test their code. I'm not sure that it was the best practice, it
slowed everything down and led to a more formal culture.

If you do this, in order to incentivize the code reviewer you might actually
make 10% of the grade based on the code submitted by the person they reviewed.
(Granted that could be kind of harsh, and I always hated group projects in
school.)

~~~
honestcoyote
Probably best to make code review an extra credit exercise because you don't
want to ever penalize a good student by tying their rewards to the actions of
someone who might be slacking.

